# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  [Réservée] Samahé, lapine naine, association Happy Bunny

## HappyBunny

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Samahé
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle







 *Année de naissance :* 2020 (estimation)*Nom :* Samahé*Sexe :* Femelle*Vaccins :* Contre la myxomatose, le VHD1 et le VHD2*Stérilisée :* Oui*Race :* Lapin tête de lion*Couleur :* Chamois Gris garenne type Hollandais*Poids : 2kg160**Localisation :* Jemappes, Belgique (covoiturage possible dans toute la France et la Belgique)*Santé :* Samahé est en pleine forme*Caractère :* Samahé est une lapine sociable et pleine dénergie. Elle apprécie les câlins de sa FA mais quand elle le décide*Education :* Samahé est propre*Condition d'adoption :* Liberté totale*Histoire :* Abandon dans une ferme pédagogiqueSamahé est à la recherche d'une marraine ou d'un parrain, si vous êtes intéressés vous pouvez envoyer un mail à *: presidence.happybunny@gmail.com**Pour une demande d'adoption: adoptions.happybunny@gmail.com**Frais dadoption : https://associationhappybunny.jimdof...rifs-adoption*




- - - Mise à jour - - -

Up pour Samahé !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Samahé !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour la belle Samahé !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Samahé !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Samahé qui attend toujours sa famille pour la vie !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Samahé !

----------


## HappyBunny

Notre belle Samahé est réservée  :Smile:

----------

